# UK Toy Dog Show 2011



## Kes1988 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone is going to the UK toy dog show on Saturday in Stafford? If so....what time does it start, how much is it, and does anyone know what time the judging is for pugs?

We went to Crufts this year and are really interested in going to some more shows over the next few months.

I know this might seem like such a silly question but where is best to find information on upcoming shows etc...
We show rabbits at the moment and all the info on their shows is in a monthly magazine so I was wondering if it was the same kind of thing and if so which magazine is best to subscribe to?

Sorry for my naivety and thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Pug dogs start at 9.30 am and bitches at 9 am, admission and the car park is free for this champ show

Best websites to look for Championship and Open shows are
Dog.biz - The UK's Leading On-Line Dog Show Entries Web Site!
FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs
index.html
Home - Penney Pine - Dog Show Printer
Welcome to Arena Print
uk dog show results

as well as the dog papers Dog World and Ours Dogs have details of shows


----------



## Kes1988 (Dec 12, 2010)

Brilliant. Thank you


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We were meant to, but I have an Open Day for uni instead


----------

